# Promote this on your blog or website



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

This is called FriendRack. The more people who sign up with your link, the more electronics and other goods you earn for FREE. 

http://www.nomorerack.com/?cr=629779

This is legit. One of my Facebook friends earned and received a free IPad2!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Ok. I signed up just now. I will have to go back and later and figure it all out and add the link to my blogs. Thank you!


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

ok. I signed up too. I am confused but that's not news. I will figure it out later.


----------

